# Réinstallation d'appli après restauration sous iOS 4.3



## Switched2Mac (1 Novembre 2012)

Mon iPod Touch (2ème ou 3ème G, donc sous iOS 4.3 et pas iOS 5 ni iOS 6) a dû faire l'objet d'une restauration (je crois a une mauvaise manip de mes enfants, j'ai la haine)

Problème, des applications que j'ai achetées et qui étaient sous mon iPod ont été mises à jour depuis et ne 'installent désormais que sous iOS 6: je ne peux donc plus apparemment les installer sur mon iPod Touch toujours en iOS 4.3.

Je les ai pourtant achetée, etc et j'aimerai bien pouvoir continuer à en profiter

Savez vous comment faire ? Avez vous déjà eu ce problème, Apple peut il aider ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Switched2Mac (3 Novembre 2012)

Début de solution pour ceux qui ont le même pb que moi : Timemachine

Mes historiques d'applications iPod sont, heureusement pour moi, sauvegadées sur mon disque timemachine. Je restaure les versions plus anciennes (en pratique, je les mets dans un folder adhoc et les glisse dans iTunes, afin d'écraser les versions spécifiques iOS 6)

J'ai d'ailleurs remarqué que toutes les mises à jour depuis octobre sont incompatibles avec iOS 4.x.x. Apple organise une fois de plus le vieillissement de nos chers iBidules

Bref, un conseil pour les possesseurs d'un iPod 2e ou 3e génération: faites un backup de vos apps...


----------

